# Khám phá lợi ích của việc massage cho trẻ



## thuhoai (28/10/18)

Ngày càng nhiều bà mẹ áp dụng massage cho trẻ vì những lợi ích tuyệt vời mà nó mang lại cho con em họ.

*Massage cho trẻ giúp tăng sự gắn kết giữa con trẻ và mẹ*
Thường xuyên mát-xa cho con bạn là một cách để mang lại cho bé nhiều lợi ích hơn. Nhiều thời gian gắn kết hơn. Kích thích các giác quan tốt hơn. Phát triển khỏe mạnh hơn.

Một trong những trải nghiệm quan trọng nhất đối với sự phát triển hạnh phúc của bé chính là sự tiếp xúc tràn đầy tình yêu thương của bạn. Nghiên cứu cho biết việc cha mẹ hoặc người chăm sóc thân quen thường xuyên chạm và mát-xa đóng một vai trò trọng yếu trong sự phát triển, giao tiếp và học hỏi của trẻ nhỏ.




_Để thực hiện xoa bóp cho bé, bạn chỉ cần xoa bóp nhẹ nhàng mà không cần có sự tham gia của rất nhiều áp lực trên đôi tay. (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Massage và nhiều lợi ích tuyệt vời khác*

Ngoài việc giúp bạn và bé gắn kết, mát-xa thường xuyên còn có thể:
Xoa dịu và dỗ bé đang khóc
Hỗ trợ tiêu hóa và giúp giảm đau bụng, giảm đầy hơi và giảm táo bón
Tăng cân hàng ngày
Nâng cao khả năng điều chỉnh với giấc ngủ ban đêm của bé và giúp bé ngủ sâu hơn
Giảm nghẹt mũi và khó chịu răng miệng
Giúp phát triển tốt trương lực cơ, sự phối hợp và sự mềm dẻo của các cơ.
Nâng cao ý thức về cơ thể
Tăng cường hệ miễn dịch
Cải thiện cấu trúc bề mặt da
Giúp cả bạn và bé bình tâm và thư giãn
Nâng cao sự tự tin khi bạn chăm sóc bé
*Lưu ý khi massage cho trẻ*

Khi massage cho bé, cha mẹ trẻ nên chú ý đặt con ở phòng đảm bảo sự ấm áp và yên tĩnh với nhiệt độ phòng khoảng 25°C.
Mẹ bé có thể massage cho bé trong nền âm nhạc nhẹ nhàng nhưng hãy chắc chắn rằng tắt truyền hình trước khi thực hiện massage cho bé để giảm ồn ào.
Đặt bé nằm trần truồng trên một cái khăn mềm và chú ý làm cho căn phòng trở nên ấm áp hơn nếu bạn nhận thấy trẻ bắt đầu cảm thấy lạnh.
Massage cho trẻ sơ sinh có thể được thực hiện tại bất kỳ thời gian trong ngày, nhưng tốt nhất là cha mẹ bé nên thực hiện massage sau khi bé mới tắm xong.
Và đặc biệt là nên massage vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ cho bé để bé được thoải mái và nhận được nhiều lợi ích sức khỏe nhất.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

